# Anyone wade Aransas, Port. A, or Ingleside???



## Flatsking6169 (Oct 6, 2011)

Im new to the Aransas/Ingleside area but got a lot of years under me when I comes to wading, ESPECIALLY with arties! Looking to find new areas to hang em and some new people do do it with! Ive been fishing mainly the dagger/steadmans area but theres way to many boats to hardly wade. Any suggestions? Thanks 2cool!


----------



## tgarcia2284 (Jan 8, 2013)

Brown and root flats, waders paradise bro!


----------



## BigEasy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

PM Me and we will get together some time I'll show you some good spots aroung Ingleside...


----------

